# Ayuda con amplificador HI-FI con IC´s Sanken SI-1020GL



## hermeslujan (Sep 18, 2011)

Tengo un amplificador hi-fi antiguo unos 35 años. Es de los primeros que no eran de valvulas, los únicos integrados que hay son los transistores finales. El caso es que desde hace uno días, distorsiona el canal derecho y me da pena tirarlo. NO creo que sea muy complicado, son todo componentes sueltos (resistencias, condensadores, etc) y mucho cableado.
Tengo conocimientos de electronica básica y herramienta, ¿alguien podría ayudarme a buscar el problema? o decirme donde puedo encontrar un tutorial o manual de reparación.
Os digo lo que he hecho hasta ahora.
* he descartado que el problema sea de los altavoces, cruzando los cables de altavoces. El sonido "rajado" pasa de uno a otro.
* Descartado cable mal, el ampli tiene doble salida de speaker si conecto los 2 altavoces a los 2 right "rajan" los dos
* Descartada la fuente de sonido, raja con el CD, el tuner, etc
* NO parece un ruido de potenciometro, yo diría que tiene distorsión armonica. Le he puesto limpiador de pots.

Llegados a este punto no se por donde seguirhno:. ¿alguien puede darme pistas? tengo polimetro y osciloscopio. Puedo enviar fotos etc.
Gracias por la atención


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 18, 2011)

Revisa las resistencias y capacitores de la etapa de salida, y los de la entrada de señal. En todo caso pon unas fotos. Saluditos


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 18, 2011)

Y que transistores lleva?


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Sep 18, 2011)

Hermes saludo por la natiguedad del equipo lo mas seguro es que los condensadores electroliticos de esa tarjeta estan secos ya que esta sonando segun entiendo al mismo nivel pero distorciona.


Suerte


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 18, 2011)

por eso le aconsejé revisar primero los capacitores y resistencias. Lo que no le dije es que con más preferencia a los electroliticos y de poliester que a los cerámicos.

Y en cuanto a los transistores. lo dejaría a lo último, ya que con la antiguedad del equipo habria que buscar equivalencias.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2011)

hermeslujan dijo:


> Tengo un amplificador hi-fi antiguo unos 35 años. Es de los primeros que no eran de valvulas, los únicos integrados que hay son los transistores finales. El caso es que desde hace uno días, distorsiona el canal derecho y me da pena tirarlo. NO creo que sea muy complicado, son todo componentes sueltos (resistencias, condensadores, etc) y mucho cableado.
> Tengo conocimientos de electronica básica y herramienta, ¿alguien podría ayudarme a buscar el problema? o decirme donde puedo encontrar un tutorial o manual de reparación.
> Os digo lo que he hecho hasta ahora.
> * he descartado que el problema sea de los altavoces, cruzando los cables de altavoces. El sonido "rajado" pasa de uno a otro.
> ...


por favor sube más data, marca modelo algunas fotos, para orientarnos y poder conseguir el esquema, de ambos lados, componentes  y soldaduras


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola a todos:
En primer lugar agradecer vuestra atención 
Despues recordaros que tengo fomación en electronica pero muy abandonada. Os rogaría paciencia ante mis "burradas" necesito tutela como un niño pequeño 
Marca del ampli: CEDER
Os dejo un link donde se ven las fotos, decidme si necesitais otras diiferentes o con más detalle.
http://www.flickr.com//photos/hermeslujan/show/

Algunos me pedis que muestre fotos de los dos lados de las placas. ¿no hay manera de empezar la busqueda sin desmontar todo el ampli?
Recuerdo que dispongo de polimetros y osciloscopio.
Os agradecería (si es posible) que me dijerais un primer paso claro para ir aislando causas. 
Algo tipo desmonta esto y mide esto...
Gracias una vez más por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok. Esos integrados de SanKen son parecidos a los que usaba Pioneer en los ´80. Al parecer el problema es de un capacitor electrolitico abierto o seco. Colocá los bafles y  en volumen a 1/4 de recorrido. Con la punta del osciloscopio, tocá en la entrada de cada canal y compará si desforma así detectas el canal que está mal. Si ambos tienen una señal igual de pura y similar nivel, el problema son los capacitores de la placa amplificadora, cambialos a todos (son los redonditos de color gris). Si a la entrada de la placa de los integrados de salida estan mal, fijate los capacitores de la placa que está con el control de volumen y tonos. Creo mas sencillo que esto desde acá sin tener el equipo, imposible. 
Igual contanos como te fué y te seguimos guiando.
Saludos
PD: Es obvio que ingreses algun audio desde cd o radio para hacer la prueba. Ojo con la polaridad de los capacitores que cambies, no los pongas al reves!


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 19, 2011)

Panzer2 dijo:


> Ok. Esos integrados de SanKen son parecidos a los que usaba Pioneer en los ´80. Al parecer el problema es de un capacitor electrolitico abierto o seco. Colocá los bafles y  en volumen a 1/4 de recorrido. Con la punta del osciloscopio, tocá en la entrada de cada canal y compará si desforma así detectas el canal que está mal. Si ambos tienen una señal igual de pura y similar nivel, el problema son los capacitores de la placa amplificadora, cambialos a todos (son los redonditos de color gris). Si a la entrada de la placa de los integrados de salida estan mal, fijate los capacitores de la placa que está con el control de volumen y tonos. Creo mas sencillo que esto desde acá sin tener el equipo, imposible.
> Igual contanos como te fué y te seguimos guiando.
> Saludos
> PD: Es obvio que ingreses algun audio desde cd o radio para hacer la prueba. Ojo con la polaridad de los capacitores que cambies, no los pongas al reves!



Gracias por la ayuda, voy a poner en practica tus consejos y os cuento.
Salu2


----------



## masaru (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola , por lo que vi en las fotos debe tener fuente partida, O sea + y - . Hay que medir si le llegan a los integrados la tension simétrica. Medir directamente sobre los fusibles y de ambos lados para saber y estan abiertos hay dos por cada IC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

Te dejo *las "BIBLIAS"* 

http://www.rcrowley.com/Sanken/index.htm

Tengo un SI-1030G de Sanken


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Tendras que hacer algunas mediciones como siguen:

En el pin 8 verificar que exista entre 20-22V y en el pin 4 debe haber exactamente el mismo valor pero negativo ambos respecto a masa
Para ellos pones la escala por 200 si el teser es digital con la punta negra en masa haces las medicones

Pon el potenciometro al mìnimo y luego mide el pin 6 alli tiene que haber 0V a lo sumo unos pocos mV, realiza estas mediciones y comentanos, si te cuesta hubicar una masa para medir, ubica la salida negativa de los parlatnes esta es masa


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola a todos:
Ya he avanzado algo explico pasos.
 -  he insertado un CD test en le reproductor de CD y he puesto un track de 1khz. A la salida del reproductor señal ok en ambos canales
- a la entrada del selector de fuente del ampli ok los dos canales.
- en la salida de altavoces mal,  podeis ver en fotos adjuntas las curvas del osciloscopio. Estan con el mismo volumen en ambos canales se puede ver el canal L ok, pero el R se ve con menos señal y distorsionada.
- señal a la entrada de la placa de amplificación ok en ambos canales. luego el problema está en ese lado de la placa o en el integrado de salida.
- El esquema que me pasa DOSMETROS (gracias) de un SI-1020G no es exactamente igual al mio (es SI-1020GL) creo que no coinciden algunas patas, pero creo que vuestra ayuda podremos saber como va.
- Lo que he medido hasta ahora es pata 8, 26,2 vcc
- La pata 4 no es la alimentacion simetrica (gracias pandacba) esta pata es la 6 hay -26,2 vcc
- Pata 2 input ok buena señal
- Pata 7 output, MALA señal
- No se uso, ni que medir,  en las patas que faltan 1, 3, 4 y 5

Hasta aquí he podido llegar, la foto de esa placa la teneis en el link  creo que no tiene perdida saber cual es.
¿que hago ahora chicos?
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA,  me voy animando y no tenia tan olvidado el uso del osciloscopio.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

Amigo aqui te mando el tan querido datasheet del SI-1020GL, espero que te sirva mucho, lo miro y despues te mando unos consejitos, Saludos

PD: lo unico que te puedo decir por ahora, es que cambies esos capacitores que se ven en las fotos y estan en las placas del integrado, preferentemente las del canal que funciona mal.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2011)

Hermes lujan pero no hiciste la medición que te pedi en las condiciones que te especifique, hace eso porfa y pasa los datos no hace falta señal para lo que te digo que hagas de echo te puse volumen cerrado al minimo


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 20, 2011)

El problema es del capacitor de 47uf que está entre pin 5 y 7, cambialo. Igualmente, cambiar todos que es lo aconsejable, gastarás 2 Euros y te queda perfecto


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 20, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> Amigo aqui te mando el tan querido datasheet del SI-1020GL, espero que te sirva mucho, lo miro y despues te mando unos consejitos, Saludos
> 
> PD: lo unico que te puedo decir por ahora, es que cambies esos capacitores que se ven en las fotos y estan en las placas del integrado, preferentemente las del canal que funciona mal.



Gracias por el datasheet. Sin afán de llevar la contraria, está claro que si cambio todos los capacitores tal vez acierte, si no es el integrado. Si los tuviera en casa sería lo más rápido, pero no tengo. 
¿no hay modo de comprobar uno a uno que componente está mal, y luego cambiarlo?
Salu2


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Si, con un capacimetro lo comprobas. Si tenes un buen multimetro, traen capacimetro hasta 100uf.
Pero, por el valor tan económico de los capacitores, es mas práctico cambiar todos que es el mantenimiento habitual de esos equipos con muchos años de uso.
Compra los capacitores mañana, colocalos y nos comentas 
Salu2


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hermes lujan pero no hiciste la medición que te pedi en las condiciones que te especifique, hace eso porfa y pasa los datos no hace falta señal para lo que te digo que hagas de echo te puse volumen cerrado al minimo



Hola pandacba, si hice lo que me comentaste (y está en un post anterior) pero el datasheet no era el adecuado y no podía medir en las patas que me decias, como me decias. 

- Lo que he medido hasta ahora es pata 8, 26,2 vcc
- La pata 4 no es la alimentacion simetrica (gracias pandacba) esta pata es la 6 hay -26,2 vcc
- Pata 2 input ok buena señal
- Pata 7 output, MALA señal
- No se uso, ni que medir, en las patas que faltan 1, 3, 4 y 5

Te agradeceria que me dijeras que debo medir con las patas del datasheet bueno.
Saludos



Panzer2 dijo:


> Si, con un capacimetro lo comprobas. Si tenes un buen multimetro, traen capacimetro hasta 100uf.
> Pero, por el valor tan económico de los capacitores, es mas práctico cambiar todos que es el mantenimiento habitual de esos equipos con muchos años de uso.
> Compra los capacitores mañana, colocalos y nos comentas
> Salu2


Gracias panzer2, mañana intento compralos y os digo algo
¿no es probable que este roto el integrado? disculpa mi ignorancia
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

hermeslujan dijo:


> Te agradeceria que me dijeras que debo medir con las patas del datasheet bueno.


Esto va a panda pero te lo contesto yo. Según el datasheet:

Pata 1: capacitor con polo + en pata y - en masa (filtro- cambiar si o si)
       2: entrada señal (28 a 42 mV) - Impedancia 30 Kilohm
       3: a masa
       4: capacitor con polo + a pata y - a masa 
       5: capacitor con polo + a pata y - a pata 7
       6: polo + 17 a 23V (27V máx)
       7: salida señal 8.94 a 12.7V  - Impedancia 0.2 Ohm
       8: polo - 17 a 23V (-27V máx)

Consumo 1 AMPER


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

hermeslujan dijo:


> Hola pandacba, si hice lo que me comentaste (y está en un post anterior) pero el datasheet no era el adecuado y no podía medir en las patas que me decias, como me decias.
> 
> - Lo que he medido hasta ahora es pata 8, 26,2 vcc
> - La pata 4 no es la alimentacion simetrica (gracias pandacba) esta pata es la 6 hay -26,2 vcc
> ...


En la pata, 7 no te pedi que midieras señal en ningún momento, no leiste como hacer la medición, te dije que con el volumen totalmlente al mínimo midas que tensión tenes en el pin de salida, eso es lo que necesito, ver si hay 0V, unos poco mV o si hay tensión continua, eso se hace midiendo poniendo el tester en VCC. olvidate de la señal por favor y dame la lectura con el voltìmetro que es lo que más importa ahora


----------



## masaru (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola , me parece que el pin 7 no hay continua ; sino escucharía un zumbido y no distorcion. Por la forma de onda no amplifica un semiciclo. Saludos


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En la pata, 7 no te pedi que midieras señal en ningún momento, no leiste como hacer la medición, te dije que con el volumen totalmlente al mínimo midas que tensión tenes en el pin de salida, eso es lo que necesito, ver si hay 0V, unos poco mV o si hay tensión continua, eso se hace midiendo poniendo el tester en VCC. olvidate de la señal por favor y dame la lectura con el voltìmetro que es lo que más importa ahora



medición en pata 7 con volumen al mínimo: CANAL L=12,2 mVcc           CANAL R=20,8 mVcc

Hola de nuevo:
Una vez más mi ignorancia me hace pedir ayuda. He empezado a tomar valores de condensadores para comprarlos y cambiarlos. el caso es que me encuentro con algunos que no se leer el valor.
Adjunto foto


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 21, 2011)

El de la foto es de 10uf x 50v. La primera cifra es la capacidad en microfaradios y la segunda el voltaje que soportan. Muchas veces no conseguis el voltaje exacto, podes ponerle x 63v o 100v, que hoy en día tienen el mismo tamaño que el que tenes de 50v. Nunca menos que el voltaje que indica el original. Ojo!
Me alegro que te hayas animado, se prolijo y verás que bien queda.
Abrazo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

Lsd tensiones estan correctas, en la salida, y como ese hibrido solo tiene capactiroes externos alguno de ellos se ha estropeado


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Lsd tensiones estan correctas, en la salida, y como ese hibrido solo tiene capactiroes externos alguno de ellos se ha estropeado



Gracias por la contestación, estoy en el proceso de cambiar los capacitores. Los estoy desoldando de uno en uno de la placa y comprobandolos. Mi osciloscopio tiene comprobador de componentes (me da una forma + o - circular) y tengo tambien un polimetro que mide capacitores (me da una cifra).
Tengo claro que puedo cambiar todos los capacitores y punto, pero me gusta aprender.
La pregunta es ¿puede un capacitor dar buena medida o cercana y sin embargo dar el problema?
O dicho de otra manera ¿solo funciona el método ensayo error (quitar el cap y poner uno nuevo en su lugar)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/test.html


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mirá... No es ensayo y error, se realizan mediciones a los componentes y cambias el que esta fuera de valor, pero al principio de este hilo mensionaste que tenias algo de conocimiento y poco instrumental. Te estamos guiando con una solución práctica para que lo arregles rápido, pero veo que queres ahondar en el origen del problema, ya es investigación y no solo reparación. Te comentamos que estos equipos de fin de los ´70 se le debe realizar un mantenimiento de capacitores xq se seca el electrolito interno y mas en 30 años de uso. Si queres aprender, en el foro hay mucho material que podes leer, pero tambien hay que tener algo mas de instrumental. Espero que hoy salga andando el amplificador 
Saludos
PD: A veces, un capacitor mide bien xq los capacimetros usan una frecuencia de alrededor de 250Hz para dar la lectura, los pones y no rinden. Lo mejor es un medidor ESR que mide la resistencia equivalente serie del capacitor y dá una lectura mas confiable.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

hermeslujan dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿puede un capacitor dar buena medida o cercana y sin embargo dar el problema?
> O dicho de otra manera ¿solo funciona el método ensayo error (quitar el cap y poner uno nuevo en su lugar)



Muy buena y oportuna pregunta.

Exissten dos tipos de medidores de capacitores los medidores ESR y los capacímetros, el primero mide la resistencia serie equivalente, y el segundo la capaciad en si del capacitor

Si bien en la práctica cuando un capacitor se envjece aumenta la ESR no siempre es asi, yo tengo en mi poder electroliticos que han echo que apartos deambulen de un taller a otro ya que la medida de ESR era la adecuada, pero la capacidad era muy baja...............

Por lo que recomiendo las dos cosas, ya que también se da que la capacidad es adecuada pero la ESR es muy elevada y en tales condiciones el capacitor tampoco sirve, y mucho màs cuando debe ser atravesado por señales AC, como en el caso de tu amplificador.

Sin medidor de ESR pero con el osciloscopio es fácil hacer pruebas en tales sentidos, haciendolo atravesar por una señal de 1khz o más en un divisor de tensión y ver como se comporta dicha señal en la salida lo que permite compararlo con uno nuevo o en buen estado


----------



## hermeslujan (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola a todos:
No podía ser tan facil  he cambiado todos los condensadores electroliticos (color rojo en foto) y sigue con la distorsión.
Creo que los he cambiado bien los valores eran
2.2 uf 50v   cambiado por 2.2uf 63v
10uf 50v     cambiado por 10uf 50v
1uf 50v       cambiado por 1uf 100v
100uf 10v    cambiado por 100uf 16v
47 uf 50v    cambiado por 47uf 50v

Adjunto foto con lo que queda por cambiar (color verde), dos condensadores y unas resistencia ¿alguna idea para seguir? 
GRACIAS por vuestra paciencia


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

Salvo que este dañado algo internamente, pero la salida con lo que mediste esta bien, pero puede ser otra cosa, los filtros de la fuente, si el de la rama positiva esta algo bajo en reposo alcanza para mantener la polarización ya que el consumo es mìnimo pero en amplificación puede que esa tensión se caiga y por ello no pueda ampoificarla y de alli que se vea la señal que has obtenido en la salida


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Primero, fijate si la polaridad de los capacitores es la correcta con el datasheet del integrado.
Si esto está bien, comprá un rollito de cinta desoldante (0.80 Euros) y desoldas el integrado bueno y lo pones en el canal que anda mal y viceversa. Ya no te queda mas para hacer. Si mediste los resistores y estan bien, debe ser el integrado, pero la falla acusaba al capacitor de 47uf entre pin 5 y7.
Voy a decirte algo tonto, pero puede pasarle a cualquiera... al dar vuelta la plaqueta para desoldar, no te confundiste de canal? Sin que te ofendas...
Contanos como te fué.
Saludos


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 22, 2011)

coincido con el colega panda, si tienes tiempo y puedes gastar algo de "plata" o dinero puedes cambiar todos los capacitores tanto como los de la fuente (los de filtro) como los del otro canal. Saluditos y mucha suerte


----------



## masaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola ; creo que , antes de seguir invirtiendo tiempo y dinero, no es momento para invertir los IC. ? En corto no estan , pero podria haberse ido de valor una resistencia de carbon depositado o desconectado un driver. Slds.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 23, 2011)

si es una gran posibilidad, aunque es una cosa de mantenimiento que se tiene que realizar si o si por la epoca. Lo que podrias hacer es desoldar los 2 integrados, con cuidado para no confundirte, en todo caso lo marcas con un fibron el bueno, y mides la continuidad y resistencia de cada pata anotando todo (por ejemplo: 1 con 2, 1 con 3...) y luego procedes a medir en el otro integrado cuidando de que sean parecidos. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> Hola ; creo que , antes de seguir invirtiendo tiempo y dinero, no es momento para invertir los IC. ? En corto no estan , pero podria haberse ido de valor una resistencia de carbon depositado o desconectado un driver. Slds.


 

Yo no haría eso  , *esos integrados ya no existen* , no me parece correcto arriesgarlos.

Si uno se dañó , se puede destapar y repararlo , ya que son híbridos.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 23, 2011)

coincido en eso, pero no se si MASARU tiene tantos conocimientos para abrir y repararlo, aunque.. me pareceria algo muy bueno para que aprenda.


----------



## masaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola, seguro que no tengo tantos conocimientos como mis predecesores , los capa ya los cambió, quizas es un riesgo intercambiarlos pero repararlo ? solo es viable si los Tr de salida estan en corto ,un falso contacto como lo encontras. A Mi sinceramente la vista no me dá y en estos casos es viable reemplazarlo con un STK. 
Bueno ,no quiero contradecir a Dosmetros ke por lo que estuve leyendo es un Sensei . Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2011)

Supongo que ya mediste todas las resistencias.

Por tan solo $10 te comprás una lupa de relojero china


----------



## masaru (Sep 24, 2011)

ja , ja ,lo voy a tener en cuenta .Pero las R de carbón depositado estan soldadas con pintura conductiva y el problema , por esos años era térmico y los falsos se producian por dilatacion del subtrato. Cosa que Sanyo tambien tuvo y resolvio .Por eso actualmente domina el mercado de los IC Híbridos. 
Abrazo , Sensei.


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sin subestimar a los colegas, no creo que haya que reparar el híbrido, es un problema de capacitores y sabemos que:1) este ampli tiene fuente partida, ya no tiene el cap de 2500uf a la salida que tanto fallan en los equipos de los ´70. 2) Creo que el amigo hermeslujan cometió algun error, cap alreves o falso contacto no reparado. Con todos los datos que dió, los integrados estan buenos. Se le pidió que los invierta para seguridad de él. Si fallaran los cap de fuente los 2 canales andarían mal. hermeslujan, revisa bien la polaridad de los capacitores y las soldaduras, ya que las medisiones rápidas que te sugerimos te llevaron a aislar el problema en la placa de salida y solo en ese canal. No te desvies de ahí xq vas a dar vueltas sin resultado.
Saludos


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola hermeslujan! Que pasó con tu amplificador. Andubo?
Esperamos que nos cuentes! 
Saludos


----------

